

Reflection as a tool for generic solutions - shintoist
http://variadic.me/posts/2012-10-17-reflection-tool-generic-solutions.html

======
lmm
The problem with using reflection is it means abandoning the static typing and
IDE assistance that are the main advantages of a language like C#. If you
don't care about those, and just want the power of code like that in the
article, why not use a language designed for this coding style such as Python
or Ruby?

~~~
shintoist
Obviously you have to make a choice (another big issue is performance),
balance the ease with which you could solve a particular problem with the
complexity of the solution.

Just because it's possible to do something doesn't mean it's a good idea.
However, there are cases where reflection lets you solve problems in these
languages in a nice way. At the very least, understanding the feature of
reflection makes you a more competent programmer.

